# vieux en maudit / vieux comme la lune



## sleepymarmot

Bonjour, 
*Il est vieux en maudit/il est vieux comme la lune.*
Est-ce que ces deux expressions (concernant un homme) signifient "il est très vieux"? Ou bien quelque chose de plus precis, de plus haut en couleurs?
Merci
Marmot


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne connaissais pas _en maudit_… Mais cela signifie _en colère_.

Quant à _vieux comme la lune_, je ne l'ai jamais rencontré pour des personnes. Mais dans ce cas, le sens doit rester le même, c.-à-d. que cela signifie _très vieux_, littéralement _aussi vieux que la lune_…


----------



## sleepymarmot

Merci Maître, ça est québecois, peut-être l'usage de _en maudit _est un peu different...


----------



## Ploupinet

En effet, "en maudit" au Québec veut dire "beaucoup", rien à voir avec la colère !


----------



## sleepymarmot

Ploupinet said:


> En effet, "en maudit" au Québec veut dire "beaucoup", rien à voir avec la colère !


Merci beaucoup, Ploupinet (ou bien "merci en maudit!" )


----------



## Ploupinet

Bienvenue !


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Oui, on pourrait transcrirer le familier "en maudit" québecois par le familer "un max" en français de France : « il est vieux un max ! »


----------



## LV4-26

Cré moi, cré moi pas, j'ai bien connu un phoque en Alaska qui s'ennuyait "en maudit".


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Oui, on pourrait transcrirer le familier "en maudit" québecois par le familer "un max" en français de France : « il est vieux un max ! »


Ou « il est _super _vieux ! ».


----------



## Nicomon

Ploupinet said:


> En effet, "en maudit" au Québec veut dire "beaucoup", rien à voir avec la colère !


 
Ici, je te corrige. Dans le contexte _vieux en maudit_... oui, cela veut dire _très vieux/super vieux/ vraiment vieux/vieux comme Mathusalem_, etc. 

Le phoque qui s'ennuie _en maudit_ (quéq'part en Alaska) s'ennuie beaucoup. 

Mais si un québécois est _en maudit_ il est bel et bien en colère. 

_Maudit_ est aussi un juron familier (considéré anodin... y a pire)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Merci, Nico et LV4-26 d'avoir corrigé le contresens que je faisais depuis des lustres sur la chanson de Beaudommage ! (je le croyais en colère, ce phoque, moi  ou qu'il s'ennuyait "à en mourir" - ce qui n'est pas tout à fait faux).


----------



## sleepymarmot

Merci à vous tous! 
(Même si au debout j'avais du mal à comprendre qui était cette phoque en Alaska... le répertoire de la chanson francophone me fait défaut! )


----------



## Arrius

La seule explication que je puisse trouver pour _vieux en maudit,_ c'est quil s'agit d'une traduction de l'américain  _damn old._  L'influence de l'anglais est notamment très forte au Québec.


----------



## Ploupinet

C'est sûr... 
En effet Nicomon ! Prière d'excuser un "maudit Français"...


----------



## Nanon

J'ai lu sous la plume d'Yves Beauchemin (auteur québécois) *"chanceux en maudit"*. J'ai googlé l'expression qu'il n'est pas le seul à utiliser. 
Autrement dit, "en maudit" n'a pas forcément un sens péjoratif (quoique la chance et le diable puissent parfois faire bon ménage, si l'on croit au diable...) Mais un Québécois serait bien mieux placé que moi pour en dire plus.


----------



## Le Païen

Grâce à Nanon, j'y suis maintenant!  "chanceux en maudit" serait l'équivalent de l'anglais "lucky bastard" (= veinard); et "vieux en maudit", de "old bastard".

Pour revenir sur l'idée de vieux comme la lune, il y a, en plus, *vieux comme Hérode*, *vieux comme les chemins*, *vieux comme le monde*.  En anglais, la tournure la plus employée est l'équivalent de "vieux comme les collines".


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> En anglais, la tournure la plus employée est l'équivalent de "vieux comme les collines".


 
Cela ne m'étonne guère : dans la mythologie saxonne et nordique, les colinnes sont des géants endormis.


----------



## Le Païen

Oui, et d'ailleurs, ça fait joli, à mon sens.  Vieux comme la garrigue, cela serait beau aussi...


----------



## Nicomon

Le Païen said:


> Grâce à Nanon, j'y suis maintenant! "chanceux en maudit" serait l'équivalent de l'anglais "lucky bastard" (= veinard); et "vieux en maudit", de "old bastard".


 
Actually... (take that from the horse's mouth) 
"lucky bastard" = _un maudit chanceux_ et "old bastard" = un vieux maudit/un vieux bâtard

àma _-_ à moins que j'accorde à "old bastard" un sens qu'il n'a pas -_ vieux en maudit_ n'est pas aussi péjoratif. Ça veut simplement dire _very/extremely old_. 
_en maudit _(dans ce contexte) n'est rien d'autre qu'un superlatif. Parfois positif, parfois négatif. 

Quelqu'un qui est _chanceux en maudit_ est très, très chanceux. Un _maudit chanceux_ est un _sapré veinard_
Si je dis _ch't'en maudit,_ je dis que _je suis en colère_
Si je dis _maudit qu'i fait froid/frette_... _un_ franco-français dira peut-être _putain/merde qu'il fait froid_


----------



## Nanon

Nicomon said:


> Si je dis _maudit qu'i fait froid/frette_... _un_ franco-français dira (peut-être) _putain/merde qu'il fait froid_


Sûrement, Nicomon ! 
Merci !


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci pour les contributions québécoises. Je viens de lire dans un entretien avec (si ça se dit) Pauline Marois, chef du Parti Québécois.
« Nous lui [à quelqu'un qui vient au Québec] adressons un double message, celui du bilinguisme et celui du multiculturalisme. Il faut être fort en maudit pour y résister.» _L'actualité. _Cela veut dire à mon sens qu'on doit être très fort pour y résister, qu'on doit lutter contre les deux maux. Ai-je bien compris?


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour Charlie,

Oui, tu as bien compris. Pauline Marois parle dans cet article de l'idendité francophone des québécois, qu'on doit préserver. Mais bon... je n'en dit pas plus long parce qu'on ne parle pas de politique sur les forums WR.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nicomon. On doit être circonspect sur les forums.


----------



## tilt

Le Païen said:


> Pour revenir sur l'idée de vieux comme la lune, il y a, en plus, *vieux comme Hérode*, *vieux comme les chemins*, *vieux comme le monde*.  En anglais, la tournure la plus employée est l'équivalent de "vieux comme les collines".


_Vieux comme le monde_, ou _comme Hérode_ sont effectivement des expression courantes, pour moi. Il arrive d'ailleurs que cette dernière soit déformée en _vieux comme mes robes_, par dérision.
La seule expression qui me vient quand j'entends _comme la lune_, par contre, est _con comme la lune_ ! (désolé ! )


----------



## itka

En France, on dit aussi : vieux comme Mathusalem, le patriarche prétendument décédé à neuf cent et quelques années !


----------



## Charlie Parker

Qu'est-ce tu veux dire par « prétendument ?» Tu ne crois pas chaque mot de la Sainte Bible. Je plaisante. On a la même expression en anglais.


----------



## Nicomon

Vieux comme Mathusalem se dit aussi au Québec.  Voir post #10.


----------

